# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Kaspersky Mobile Security 9.0

## tyapikm

Где можно найти новие ключи или кряк к Kaspersky Mobile Security 9.0И? Искал в инете ничего бесплатного не нашол!!!

----------


## Yndorosov

мы рождены чтобы говорить + google )))

----------


## tyapikm

!!!для Yndorosov!!!
Таких умников как ты я уже где-то видел!!!

----------


## GremlinE

> мы рождены чтобы говорить + google )))


Ну ведь правда, кто ищет тот всегда найдет)

----------


## Dezire

Не знаю, я искала очень долго, так и не нашла. В итоге вообще его удалила. Все равно он неудобный

----------


## -Scorp-

*tyapikm*, а вы не пробовали антивирус покупать?
люди ведь денно и ношно вирей ловять, да препарирують и в базы добавляють чтоб нам простым пацанам жилось спокойней.
про протухты мелкомягкой компании можно не говорить, с ними всё давно понятно. их винды можно без лишних угрызений скачивать и ставить пока они не поменяют политику распространения.

----------


## 3ebra

> Не знаю, я искала очень долго, так и не нашла. В итоге вообще его удалила. Все равно он неудобный


Та же ситуация.
Сейчас вот новое что-то для телефона ищу

----------

